
Top Tools for Better Reading, Online and Offline - r11t
http://lifehacker.com/5452100/top-10-tools-for-better-reading-online-and-off
======
Psyonic
Reading while exercising? REALLY? How about actually working out hard for a
half an hour, then doing whatever the hell you want. Half-assing two things at
once sounds like a recipe for getting nothing done.

